# Vitamins



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Doc says I might be better taking multivitamins, can anyone suggest a good place where the quality is good but without a heavy price tag.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Doc says I might be better taking multivitamins, can anyone suggest a good place where the quality is good but without a heavy price tag.


I get all of Mrs GMJ's various vits and supplements off Ebay Kev. There are some specialist vits/supplement sellers on there so you can check them out before buying.

Cheapest place around, I have found.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

I think https://www.simplysupplements.co.uk/ are hard to beat. Have been using them for years.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If the doctor says that

Why is he not prescribing them Kev ?

I buy off eBay 

But my Gp prescribes certain vitamins in the B group 

Others I buy , turmeric with black pepper, Co enzyme , spiralina , milk thistle 

Who knows how good they are 

But, just maybe the placebo effect works 

Sandra


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

I would also recommend Simply Suplements


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Waste of time and money Kev. A good and varied diet can give you all the vitamins you need.
My wife used to take em when her sister said so. Then sister said quit and she did.
So now we have two unopened tubs of 180 High Strength Multivitamins from 'SimplySupliments' but BBE 01/15. sitting on the shelf.
Also two tubs of 180 High Strength Glucosamine Sulphate.

Free to collection. 

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

They are fine

But not the cheapest 

A bit of a troll along others on amazon 

Who knows what you’ll find 

I check everything, purity, cost 

And I know they may not be a miracle

But nothing is 

Sandra


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> *Waste of time and money Kev. A good and varied diet can give you all the vitamins you need.*


It's not as simple as that Ray. Some folks have to take certain vits and supplements for very sound medical reasons. For example, my wife has to take 5000% of the recommended daily rate doses of Vit D for her MS...a good and varied diet can never provide that.

Graham :serious:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

True

I also need Vit D

I don’t absorb it from sunshine 

My consultant diagnosed that 

I buy my own now 

My gp insists on blood tests , the results are I’m fine

Of course I am I see to that 

If I let it slip I suffer from cramps 

They used to check the blood say all was fine, cancel the VitD 

And eventually I slipped to deficiency, cramps etc

Well I’m not going there again 
Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have used Just Vitamins for years. Co Enzyme Q10 for energy. Various others as and when needed. There have been reports of lots of us suffering from Vit D deficiency. Not enough sun in this country is what I think  Someone ought to fix it! We have just started taking it for the duration of the winter months. Otherwise rely on a varied diet and plenty of fresh air.


You do have to be careful with online medication. Some do not have a therapeutic dose in them. The same with dog wormers and supplements off the pet shop shelf. They are a waste of money as the therapeutic dose is so low.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

GMJ said:


> It's not as simple as that Ray. Some folks have to take certain vits and supplements for very sound medical reasons. For example, my wife has to take 5000% of the recommended daily rate doses of Vit D for her MS...a good and varied diet can never provide that. Graham :serious:


Agreed Graham but it sounded like Kevs Doc was just doing the usual trial and error. Undoubtedly if one is deficient in one specific item then yes but just saying try some multivitamins is fobbing him off imho.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I get Vitamin D from the Docs on prescription, got blood tests today, He suggested taking them would not do me any harm, but my levels are all low, diet is good, but cannot provide everything we need on a daily basis.

The reason I came on here was to get links to places which sold genuine vitamins, hopefully with links as there are a lot of cheats who are simply selling low grade stuff, please provide links if you have bought from a reputable supplier, Ebay maybe good but who knows which is trustworthy, I find feedback is not a good enough gauge.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Basically Kev you need to research and compare 

I buy organic where ever possible

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Morning Sandra, Yes I've done that and just ended up confused, one of the reasons for wanting them in the first place.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So what supplements do you want to take Kev?

If it’s just a multivitamin 

Doesn’t need a lot of research 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hiya chuck, got a bit sidetracked :roll:

yes multivitamins, but good quality at prices I can actually afford, I've no idea what is a good brand or a good price, cheap no good, good no cheap.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kev

Multivitamins

You could buy at your local supermarket.

But you could break down the contents

Vit c , increase your intake of fresh oranges or juice , check out fruits that would increase it 

Others look a foods that contain them, will you eat them? If not seek out a supplement 

You may not need all of them as a supplement 

Check what are the benefits and take it from there 

Eg eat a couple of walnuts a day for amino acids found only in meat if you are vegetarian , just an example 

It’s quite fascinating 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was supposed to get my vitamins and minerals checked yesterday but my dumb doctor didn't leave the instructions in my notes fof the blood tests, so next week now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Got bloods today, will query with the nurse.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nurse was not helpful, so I ordered from Simply Supplements, I'll see how I get on.

Thanks all


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Your doc's recommendation is a bit vague to say the least! In any case how could he make a recommendation if he didn't know the status of your blood "chemistry"?

I take:

Vit B complex, as the part of my intestine that would normally absorb it from food is no longer there. However the amount of Vit B in a British multivitamin would not be enough to nourish a flea. But I'm not able to buy Vit B solo in UK. So I get (oh so painful!) jabs of Vit B12 twice a year, and import S.African Vit B for in between times. (Neurobion - same brand as the jab.) Some years ago I was prescribed a 'megadose' of Vit B for 3 months to boost immune system.

Vit D, Calcium and Magnesium - dosage as prescribed by doc based on blood tests.

You'll probably find that the cheaper brands have lower quantities of essential ingredients therefore "penny-wise, pound-foolish".

Another caveat, some vits don't mix with other meds. 

You should really evaluate exactly which issues you're trying to correct - immune system, allergies, tiredness, high cholesterol, overweight, (etc.etc.) and get him to prescribe a product/dosage that works on those problems. Just to take a dose of a multi-something-or-other because it seems like a good idea is the biggest waste of money ever. Also you might find any symptoms you're experiencing may be due to other external influences e..g. insufficient sleep, depression, SAD, to name but a few. 

If you do get around to identifying what you need, make a comparison of the ingredients of a few brands as well as the relative pricing. Much more difficult is to establish the quality and bio-availability. 

Nutrition is not something you can pick up on overnight. Nor is it a cure-all. We've all heard of people who eat like "saints" and drop dead of a MI without any warning at all.

It's a minefield!!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Nurse was not helpful, so I ordered from Simply Supplements, I'll see how I get on.
> 
> Thanks all


That's because they don't know either. (You're f**ting against thunder!):surprise:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I found Patrick Holford knowledgeable and has a good reputation, even though he has a comprehensive product range to sell. I've read his book - 6 Weeks to Superhealth. A good starting point.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Calcium + Vit D in one tablet, Multivit + Iron in another, Cod Liver Oil capsule.

That's what Rita gives me each morning.

Then I also have in the morning:
Bisoprolol
Furosemide
Spironolactone
Entresto
Betahistine

Lunchtime:
Anastrozole
Adcal+D3
Betahistine

Teatime:
Entresto
Furosemide
Rivaroxaban
Betahistine

That's enough tablets! 

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bet you rattle when you walk Peter  

How are you today.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> Calcium + Vit D in one tablet, Multivit + Iron in another, Cod Liver Oil capsule.
> 
> That's what Rita gives me each morning.
> 
> ...


Do you still eat meals as well???


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

HermanHymer said:


> Do you still eat meals as well???


Does feel that way sometimes, Viv, but I have to keep up with them until my heart recovers from the Herceptin drug that caused damage.

The Anastrazole is a hormone reducing drug, the Adcal is a Calcium supplement to counteract the side effects of the Anastrazole! The rest are conventional drugs for various parts of my heart condition.

I have CHF or Chronic Heart Failure, caused by the Herceptin 'Cancer clean-up' drug. It's a known side effect, but they didn't twig mine was going down until almost too late. Entresto is a new drug which is on restricted release, but supposed to be very good in CHF cases.

Kev: I'm OK, meeting tomorrow with the Heart Failure Team at the hospital.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Phew, you know how to have fun don't you :roll:

Hope all goes well for tomorrow.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The last check on Albert , yesterday 

He’s had no metastasis for a year, the longest time, his arm is swollen, lymphademia , but he uses it as normal and refuses to think of it as a problem 

All clear on his check today, his oncologist was so pleased with him 

So next hurdle the internal scan

Alberts put on weight, so have I , his cycling gone by the board 

We’ve had a stressful year family wise, joint wise, health wise 

Which makes day to day living a problem 

But hey we probably won’t live long enough for melonoma to be a problem 

So that’s a bonus>>>

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Delighted with the news Sandra - and good to hear the humour is also intact!


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Try "Healthspan" mail order or on line. Good quality and delivery for various vits. They also have a pet section from which I get Glucosamine for my dogs.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

She always was a bit funny though Jean > >


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

aldra said:


> The last check on Albert , yesterday
> 
> He's had no metastasis for a year, the longest time, his arm is swollen, lymphademia , but he uses it as normal and refuses to think of it as a problem
> 
> ...


Absolutely brilliant news!!!! I'm so happy for you both.:grin2:
As Garfield said - "I'm so happy I could just sh**!" (Okay not very ladylike!)


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> Does feel that way sometimes, Viv, but I have to keep up with them until my heart recovers from the Herceptin drug that caused damage.
> 
> The Anastrazole is a hormone reducing drug, the Adcal is a Calcium supplement to counteract the side effects of the Anastrazole! The rest are conventional drugs for various parts of my heart condition.
> 
> ...


Sorry to read that Peter. Yes the side effects of cancer treatments can be really mean. I have a few myself, most of which I don't discuss, or think about much. In 1983 the radiation treatments were a bit like hitting an ant with a baseball bat. But I'm still here and loving life. Better than the alternative! Good luck with the HFT today! Thinking of you!:kiss:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Didn’t realise that Peter

You’ve certainly been through the grinder

Mine and alberts thoughts are with you today 

Sandra xx


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

ok Peter

I’m waiting, so how did it go?

Haven’t had internet since Thursday when it crashed , curtsy of virgin media

Repaired today , a lovely guy, well a child really , given almost everyone I meet is young enough to be my child 

Came in singing, I said he’s happy with his work, he said no, running late haven’t had time for dinner 

Whoa said I, how about a ham sandwich a coke and a chocolate biscuit , while you sort us out 

Well I wouldn’t say no he said, but it wasn’t meant to be a hint 

Not a problem said I 

All fixed he said, any problems...... contact ....

No take my phone number, any problem phone me direct and I’ll sort it 

And that I said to young Albert who was here for his dinner 

Is what makes the world go round 

Sandra :grin2:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

aldra said:


> ok Peter
> 
> I'm waiting, so how did it go?
> 
> Sandra :grin2:


OK, The lead nurse I see is very good and we discuss in depth rather than just skipping over the details. I am able to email them with data during the periods in between appointments, and I've got the Cardiac Monitor implant that transmits data to the hospital by cellular phone as and when it has enough to transmit.

My Entresto dose is being increased, the hospital pharmacy sent the new dose down to the medical centre at Irthlingborough for me to collect, it's an extra 25% over and above what I am taking now. If my renal functions and blood pressure are OK then they will uplift it some more. The drug is reputed to be expensive, and apparently you have to qualify for it by having CHF or Chronic Heart Failure.

http://www.cardiomyopathy.org/news-...lure-drug-entresto-to-be-available-on-the-nhs

It would be nice to have some energy, but I get through the day at work without too much trouble.

XXX

Peter


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

To keep healthy..................
I went to our local surgery earlier today
because I had really bad stiffness in my old legs.


I asked the receptionist which Doctor was in..
she just said Yes, go right in. 
( I thought that a strange answer until I entered the office)


Well now, I was examined thoroughly and sent away with 
a Free 'Music' CD and aVERY strict new Knee exercise regime to follow....


Sessions are to be 
1 hour before breakfast
and 2 hours in the evening.


(Wish me Luck!)


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That 1st guy is amazing! His shoulders don't move at all! How does he do that?!

Look forward to seeing the results of your efforts in March Ray!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad things are progressing Peter.


That dance was akin to Irish dancing


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Bet that bloke will have BAD knees by the time he's Ray's age! (or mine!)


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Interesting short report in Which? magazine on vitamins. It recommends that we all should take Vit D at the rate of 10mcg daily. Not necessary to take any others unless a problem is identified. It also says that Glucosamine has not been proven to be effective. Fish oil supplements were identified as "not needed"


I know that some vitamins are stored by our bodies (vit D is one of them) and others are flushed through (vits B and C from memory). This means that it is possible to overdose on the stored vitamins if you are getting a good source from elsewhere. The report concludes that, as most of our Vit D comes from exposure to sunlight, we should all be taking a supplement.


----------

